# bessacarr e765 2003 table solution?



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Motorhome comes witha large table which has fold out legs and is a nightmare to open up in a confined space.
Thinking along the lines of fiamma island table leg,does involve drilling a recess into the floor.L shape swivel bracket is another option with a smaller table top or a fancy sliding and spin round table fitting.
Anyone have any solutions?pics etc?


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

dilema solved,£11 costco plastic fold up table


----------

